# Unpresidented  Animal Sacrifices to Resume in Israel



## Lowjack (Mar 28, 2015)

THE TEMPLE INSTITUTE CONDUCTS UNPRECEDENTED PASSOVER OFFERING PRACTICE DRILL

In preparation for the upcoming festival of Passover, this past Wednesday (5 Nisan - 25 March) the 'Priestly Training Academy' established by the Temple Institute held a Passover offering practice drill that was documented by professional photographers. This was the most accurate and authentic reenactment of this service to have taken place in nearly 2,000 years.


The Temple Institute is currently producing an educational documentary film which will depict the various stages of the Passover offering. A DVD is also in the works for the benefit of yeshivot, seminaries and schools, and all who wish to study the details of this important subject.

The Kohanim who participated in this drill, all true descendants of Aaron, all wore authentic Priestly garments and recited the appropriate 'blessings' ( in practice mode) which applied to each stage of the commandment's fulfillment. The event was accompanied by blasts from silver trumpets, and the song of the Levitical choir.

Other stages of the drill included: examination of the lamb for blemishes, the priests bringing the animal to the Temple courtyard, the shechita and receiving the blood which is brought to the corner of the altar, skinning and separation of the inner parts, and the roasting of the whole lamb as required by the Divine command, in a special Passover oven designed and built for this purpose.

During 'chol hamoed', the intermediary days of Passover, the Temple Institute's Holy Temple Visitors Center is open to the public until 9:00 PM. Special presentations for children and Passover-oriented guided tours are planned! For details call 02-6264545


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 28, 2015)

Why do animal sacrifices need to be re-established ?

http://www.letusreason.org/Biblexp191.htm


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2015)

That's awesome!!

I wanna try.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2015)

I noticed they are using a magnifying glass to check for blemishes. Perhaps an X-ray would help. Just kidding but why a magnifying glass?

It's look like an interesting documentary.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 29, 2015)

Why not a magnifying glass LOL ?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 29, 2015)

Lowjack said:


> Why not a magnifying glass LOL ?



It doesn't look traditional. What types of blemishes will prevent the animal from being a suitable candidate or is it written down?

I like the tradition and I can see the purpose. I just thought the magnifying glass made it look less Holy.
Perhaps like a religious ceremony using a scroll or one of those huge scripture books suddenly changed to an overhead projector or an Ipad blue toothed to a large screen TV in the Temple or Church.
I could see this in a Contemporary Church service but not a traditional Holy service like some of the Catholics have or some of the Jewish ceremonies.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 29, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> It doesn't look traditional. What types of blemishes will prevent the animal from being a suitable candidate or is it written down?
> 
> I like the tradition and I can see the purpose. I just thought the magnifying glass made it look less Holy.
> Perhaps like a religious ceremony using a scroll or one of those huge scripture books suddenly changed to an overhead projector or an Ipad blue toothed to a large screen TV in the Temple or Church.
> I could see this in a Contemporary Church service but not a traditional Holy service like some of the Catholics have or some of the Jewish ceremonies.




Or like Power Point display.

It's obviously carnal if they use modern technology.   The old ways are the right ways.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 30, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Or like Power Point display.
> 
> It's obviously carnal if they use modern technology.   The old ways are the right ways.



Or like when the military drills with old weapons  and old uniforms when we know full well they have modern weapons.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 30, 2015)

To change the judgement seat to a mercy seat? Now that is the question.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Or like when the military drills with old weapons  and old uniforms when we know full well they have modern weapons.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought all of the records of geneology were destroyed with the Temple in AD 60.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lowjack said:


> THE TEMPLE INSTITUTE CONDUCTS UNPRECEDENTED PASSOVER OFFERING PRACTICE DRILL
> 
> In preparation for the upcoming festival of Passover, this past Wednesday (5 Nisan - 25 March) the 'Priestly Training Academy' established by the Temple Institute held a Passover offering practice drill that was documented by professional photographers. This was the most accurate and authentic reenactment of this service to have taken place in nearly 2,000 years.
> 
> ...




They should read Malachi with a magnifying glass!


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 2, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I thought all of the records of geneology were destroyed with the Temple in AD 60.



Yes but Families carry Last names ,such as Cohen and Levi , Levitz , levitwitz etc , those are the descendants of Aaron ,My last name belongs exclusively to the Tribe of Judah and Jesus would have carry that same name.
In the Safardi traditions we carry the last 4 last names of our ancestors mine are all for Judah. and I can trace my family 1200 years back to Spain and then Tunis and Greece.


----------

